# Catfish Side Dish Suggestions



## ajb05854 (May 1, 2012)

I'm making a celebratory fried catfish meal for a friend from the south.  What are some side dishes I should have?  So far I'm planning on hushpuppies, okra, corn, cole slaw, mac and cheese, and bread pudding.  

Help a yankee out?!   I always check this forum for cooking ideas and finally decided to register.  Thanks!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 1, 2012)

ajb05854 said:


> I'm making a celebratory fried catfish meal for a friend from the south.  What are some side dishes I should have?  So far I'm planning on hushpuppies, okra, corn, cole slaw, mac and cheese, and bread pudding.
> 
> Help a yankee out?!   I always check this forum for cooking ideas and finally decided to register.  Thanks!



Round here it's usually hushpup's, fries, slaw and sweet pickles.

And cold beer.


----------



## specialk (May 1, 2012)

cheese grits.........and no instant grits allowed


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 1, 2012)

specialk said:


> cheese grits.........and no instant grits allowed



Yep, that works mighty fine, too.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 1, 2012)

More catfish!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 1, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Round here it's usually hushpup's, fries, slaw and sweet pickles.
> 
> And cold beer.



This here.




specialk said:


> cheese grits.........and no instant grits allowed



This too.




shakey gizzard said:


> More catfish!





This is real important. Feuds have been started when the fish run out. Make sure to have plenty.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

What they said; and EWnDC.


----------



## nkbigdog (May 2, 2012)

Sounds great, I love my Nanner Pudin


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 2, 2012)

specialk said:


> cheese grits.........and no instant grits allowed



x2....


----------



## maker4life (May 2, 2012)

Cheese grits , hush puppies , french fries , cole slaw and you absoluely have to have sliced onion .

Okra , corn and mac & cheese are great but never had them at a fish fry .


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 2, 2012)

What Muddy and Nic and H22 said. Just remove the DC from the EW, it's an unneccessary pollutant of perfectly good corn squeezin's.


----------



## Stumper (May 2, 2012)

Fried green tomatoes would be good also, everything else mentioned would be perfect.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 2, 2012)

Fresh cut lemons. Lots of em. 
Some folks like to squirt it on the fish. 
Some folks like to put it in there sweet tea.
Some folks use it to wash there fingers after tearing into a big ole helpin of fried catfish.


----------



## TJay (May 2, 2012)

And 2 or 6 sliced Vidalia's.


----------



## crappiedex (May 2, 2012)

Everthing above plus fried biscuts, corn or pasta salad  and sweet tea. 2 cups of sugar please


----------



## Tnwoodman (May 2, 2012)

Cucumber salad, fried dill pickle chips, and smoked mac-n-cheese with candied bacon, and last but not least corn fritters dusted with powdered sugar. Good luck


----------



## golffreak (May 2, 2012)

Cheese grits should be a mandatory side dish for fish.


----------



## K80 (May 3, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Round here it's usually hushpup's, fries, slaw and sweet pickles.
> 
> And cold beer.


----------



## NG ALUM (May 3, 2012)

Cheese Grits x 1000!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2012)

tater salad (made with mustard) 
cole slaw (not the sweet kind either)has to have a splash of apple cider vinegar.
hush puppys with chunks of jalapeno peppers.
and homemade tartar sauce.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> Cheese grits , hush puppies , french fries , cole slaw and you absolutely have to have sliced onion .
> 
> Okra , corn and mac & cheese are great but never had them at a fish fry .





TJay said:


> And 2 or 6 sliced Vidalia's.



Whatever you do.....heed this advice. 

Welcome to Woody's!!!


----------



## Rackbuster (May 5, 2012)

Get you some sweet potatoes and peel then slice them like you do onions(bout 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick) and after you get thru cooking fish throw slices in grease and cook till it has thin crust on it.Make you wanna slap your momma if she tries to get a slice of yours.
Another thing I found out does good for hushpuppies is popem biscuits.Just popem out of the pack and throw in the grease.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 5, 2012)

If they are truly from the south, meaning Georgia somewhere south of Tifton, then cheese grits and "sweet tea" are a pre requisite.

Try some deep fried corn on the cob when you fry up them hush puppies.


----------



## whchunter (May 6, 2012)

*White Northern Beans*

You won't believe how good they are with catfish. Always with fresh Vidala onions. Try it!!!


----------



## davedirt (May 6, 2012)

SI swim suit model.........


----------

